
What is better – a happy life or a meaningful one? – Roy F Baumeister - oliverdamian
https://aeon.co/essays/what-is-better-a-happy-life-or-a-meaningful-one
======
Nomentatus
The traditional Zen answer is... "Don't enter the caves of Satan (meaning
bliss meditation) because you may never come out."

A meaningful life has plenty of happiness (post-meditation, so you know what's
useful as opposed to egocentric actions that leave a heavy karmic wake) but
you also get things done. Not just for yourself, but others. So for the Zen
guys, the question says "is it better to hit two birds with one stone, or just
one bird?"

